# Geotech AM mass volume relationships



## smilestar (May 17, 2012)

I am little confused if mass volume topic is included in the AM portion, looking at NCEES guideline it seems phase relationships is covered in afternoon geotech. Those of you who have taken the test please clarify if there were any questions in the morning session. Your help is really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## civilized_naah (May 18, 2012)

Absolutely, 100% guaranteed in the AM


----------



## smilestar (May 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 19, 2012)

smilestar,

I took the exam last month and although I cannot give you specifics I would definitely prepare for that topic. I'll give you some adice though. If you have not applied mass volume relationships before, DO NOT try to learn from the CERM text. Lindeburg completely overcomplicates that topic. The best explanation? See Peurifoy, Construction Planning, Equipment and Methods. I used 6th edition, but I think newers ones may be out. Doesn't matter though. What Lindeburg uses pages to explain/complicate Peurifoy does in a matter of sentences. That might be a distinct difference between an author who talks about engineering vs. another who practiced it.


----------



## ptatohed (May 20, 2012)

There is a helpful PDF in the 'Downloads' section that might help you.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=downloads&amp;showfile=4


----------



## smilestar (May 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for guidance, really appreciate it.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 14, 2012)

smilestar does bring up a good point though - _Phase Relationships_ is only listed under the _Engineering Properties of Soils and Materials _heading in the NCEES Geotech *Depth *specifications. In fact, I can't say I recall a phase relationship question in the AM (doesn't mean there wasn't one though).

http://www.ncees.org/Documents/Public/Exam%20specifications/PE%20Civil/PE%20Civil%20Geo%20Oct%202011.pdf


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 16, 2012)

I think of phase relationships in terms of volume-density relationships.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 16, 2012)

Jayman_PE said:


> I think of phase relationships in terms of volume-density relationships.


Jason, what are you doing up at 1am? Wait, I'm no better. 

I see what you are saying but I think of vol-dens relationships more as Soil Mechanics Analysis and phase relationships more as Engineering Properties of Soils and Materials. I think of phase relationships as the three phases making up soil - solids, water, air. If I am reading the Geo NCEES syllabus correctly, it doesn't seem that these types of questions are on the exam? (Ex. questions providing/asking for water content, void ratio, porosity, degree of saturation, volume of solids/water/air, unit weight, specific gravity, etc., etc.). I could be wrong.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 17, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> Jayman_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think of phase relationships in terms of volume-density relationships.
> ...


Hey Ptato,

Actually it was only 9:30 am where I am - in Maui. lol


----------

